# Top Fin 3.5 Gallon LED lights



## Crazyjayb (Jan 9, 2020)

doubleatraining said:


> My husband bought me a 3.5g Top Fin starter kit today because it was on sale. I had been talking about starting a nano tank on my home office desk. I was going to custom choose the components but I'm not about to complain about a generous husband. <a href="http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/smilie/icon_smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" ></a>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I know there are a few topfin 3.5g starter kits, can you specify which one? Is it the cylinder one?

I'd reckon 3 LEDs won't grow anything but they may be able to keep some extremely low light things alive (Java moss, Java Fern)


----------



## doubleatraining (Feb 15, 2008)

This is what he got me: https://www.petsmart.com/fish/starter-kits/top-fin-enchant-aquarium---3.5-gallon-38392.html


I don't plan on doing CO2 or anything fancy. Once a week fert if needed. I had wanted to do a grass, java fern, and a floater.....I can easily add a desk lamp with "real" lighting. 







Crazyjayb said:


> From what I know there are a few topfin 3.5g starter kits, can you specify which one? Is it the cylinder one?
> 
> I'd reckon 3 LEDs won't grow anything but they may be able to keep some extremely low light things alive (Java moss, Java Fern)


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

doubleatraining said:


> My husband bought me a 3.5g Top Fin starter kit today because it was on sale. I had been talking about starting a nano tank on my home office desk. I was going to custom choose the components but I'm not about to complain about a generous husband.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should feel free to choose all your future tanks, including upgrading gifted tanks.

Cheers


----------



## Crazyjayb (Jan 9, 2020)

doubleatraining said:


> This is what he got me: https://www.petsmart.com/fish/starter-kits/top-fin-enchant-aquarium---3.5-gallon-38392.html
> 
> 
> I don't plan on doing CO2 or anything fancy. Once a week fert if needed. I had wanted to do a grass, java fern, and a floater.....I can easily add a desk lamp with "real" lighting.
> ...


As a matter of fact I have that tank as well, I can say with confidence those lights will not grow anything other than algae.

I think a desktop light would be a good upgrade if your willing to take the lid off


----------

